
Working On-Site Considered Harmful - mmaunder
http://markmaunder.com/2016/02/16/remote-working/
======
gizi
I have been working remotely for over ten years. I agree with most of what OP
Mark says.

There is one big caveat, however. Without specific measures to address the
issue, working remotely is experienced as very isolating. Therefore, it
requires local co-working spaces, such as work cafés, where people can still
socialize once in a while with others.

It also requires the remote workers to have some kind of minimum social
hygiene. People who at least have a significant other, or possibly even
children, and good relations with other family members and/or friends, will do
fine.

There are other people, however, who are such rampant individualists that they
have absolutely nobody else in their social lives than their colleagues at
work. If they start working remotely, they will really see nobody at all
during the day. That is not feasible, year in year out.

Therefore, in absence of specific measures to address the issue, remote
working may reinforce the dangerous contemporary trend to extreme
individualization.

~~~
mmaunder
I agree this is a real issue. I've worked remotely for years and the thing I
had to get over was getting on weird sleep cycles. You work later and wake
later until you're day sleeping and you can detach from the rest of the World.

The one thing that makes this easier is having a team I find. They keep you on
a regular schedule and provide companionship.

But I'm aware of the problems that can creep in and I chat individually to our
team about it regularly. Today I did a call with someone checking in to find
out if they have decided if they want to get office space in town to work from
or shared space. (They decided against it) Also to find out if they need any
furniture for their office (they may get a standing/sitting desk or an
exercise ball) and to schedule them going to a conference to get out of the
"office".

We're still figuring this stuff out and I think as we go the main thing is
communication - checking in periodically, chatting about it and sharing ideas
to make remote working awesome rather than a chore or problematic.

------
tropo
LOL security???

That code doesn't belong on a computer that ever connects to the internet.

